# Dash buttons



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi can anyone tell me what the left dash button is for as shown in attached pic? I assumed the second button from the left was the parking sensors.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

bhoy78 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me what the left dash button is for as shown in attached pic? I assumed the second button from the left was the parking sensors.


That`s the parking assist button.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh for the ladies :lol: kidding! thanks


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

First time I think I've seen the button array without any blanks :lol: :lol:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it's not that bad: if you have parking assistant, you must have back-up camera too....


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> it's not that bad: if you have parking assistant, you must have back-up camera too....


Not true. I have the robot parking system but no backup camera.
The only thing that you get with P-park is side sensors too. Not camera.
Tbh its not that good. I cant trust those things. I always feel like its going to hit the other car because it uses every inch possible.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

mmh, I thought the 2 options were linked because the few 2nd hand TTS I found with camera, were having park assistant too... parking sensors seem quite effective, but in my opinion camera is even better (that's why I'm going to retrofit it)


----------



## Saco (Feb 29, 2016)

I had this on my last TT but never used it other than a quick test in my office car park. If the space is that tight you need the assist to get in, then the space is too tight in my opinion and you've no guarantee that the cars either side without assist will be able to manoeuvre out without bumping you


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

What he said with knobs on!


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> mmh, I thought the 2 options were linked because the few 2nd hand TTS I found with camera, were having park assistant too... parking sensors seem quite effective, but in my opinion camera is even better (that's why I'm going to retrofit it)


 Yeah the camera is much better in my opinion too. Maybe if you get the camera the park assist is comes with it. But not the other way around?



Saco said:


> I had this on my last TT but never used it other than a quick test in my office car park.


Yeah same, my office garage. Still I cant seem to place my trust in it. 
It continuous to say "keep reversing" despite the parking sensors beeping and graph showing that its in the maximum crossest distance from the obstacle. I am not ready to hit another car or a wall in order to test if its really doing this to use the maximum amount of space available to maneuver or its simply making an error.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

according to configurator, looks like parking assistant and back-up camera are indipendent, what parking assistant requires is the parking system plus



captainhero17 said:


> Yeah the camera is much better in my opinion too. Maybe if you get the camera the park assist is comes with it. But not the other way around?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Yup. And like I said Id take camera over back sensors any day. Especially on this car. They are bad to begin with.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

totally agree


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

I have the park assistant on my car and I've never used it. I know how it's supposed to work but I couldn't get it to parallel park at all when I tried. The reversing camera is much more useful and I miss it every time I go from my Lexus to the TT. Definitely going to get it retrofitted in the near future.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

While we are on the subject of retrofitting.
Can Audi do this? I mean do they even offer this? 
Id rather them do it and have a warranty on the part than me trying it.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I think 95% of Audi workshops probably don't even know where to start from...  
better and cheaper with specialized retrofitting centres, if really DIY is not for you


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I use automatic parallel parking almost every day and in works fine in 95% of cases. I prefer to move the mirror down in case if the car gets too close to the kerb - to stop it, but it needed intervention very rately. Overall, easy to use and quite a nice feature. Just make sure you approach the gap in a straight, parallel line, at approx 1m away from the car you want to park behind. The system is usually ready when front doors of 2 cars are at the same level, then into reverse and follow the guidelines. With a bit of confidence it`s quicker than parking manually.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

jabiqq said:


> I use automatic parallel parking almost every day and in works fine in 95% of cases. I prefer to move the mirror down in case if the car gets too close to the kerb - to stop it, but it needed intervention very rately. Overall, easy to use and quite a nice feature. Just make sure you approach the gap in a straight, parallel line, at approx 1m away from the car you want to park behind. The system is usually ready when front doors of 2 cars are at the same level, then into reverse and follow the guidelines. With a bit of confidence it`s quicker than parking manually.


At what point during the process should one press the Park Assist button?


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Press the button when you start approaching empty space (like 1 car behind), pass the empty space, after passing the space you will get a message on the screen to select reverse.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks. And, as far as you know, is there a maximum speed at which it can detect the empty space?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Ruudfood said:


> Thanks. And, as far as you know, is there a maximum speed at which it can detect the empty space?


The same speed that you would use when looking for a free space in a very crowded parking lot. I dont have the exact number but something like 6-8mph. 
As far as I know it needs to scan the space properly and it needs you to be about a meter away from the space and going slowly.
I think it will warn you when you are going too fast.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Thank you captain. I appreciate your help. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

